# ERA tests



## IceAndFire (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi, I’m looking for some success stories regarding doing the ERA test or just any suggestions on this topic.


----------



## LuckyE (Dec 9, 2013)

Hiya I am also curious about this. And if anyone knows of any good clinics that do this.


----------

